# Coracoplasty?



## donsqueen (Feb 19, 2010)

Provider performed arthroscopic SLAP lesion repair, debridement of rotator cuff, and coracoplasty using VAPR radiofrequency device. 

"The subscapularis was debrided and a coracoplasty was performed using a VAPR  
radiofrequency device.  The coracoid process was exposed and then debrided with  
a high speed unidirectional bur removing approximately 5 mm of bone."

Everything I can find says to use an unlisted code, but is dated 3 or more years ago. 

Does anyone have any updated information? This seems like it is just more debridement to me. Would changing my debridement code to an extensive be more appropriate?

Here's what I have so far: 29807 and 29822. Dx codes 718.81, 840.7, 840.4, 726.2.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

